# Спорт при болезнях позвоночника



## Denekr (18 Окт 2007)

В свое время я профессионально занимался тяжелой атлетикой, через несколько лет начали беспокоить боли в спине, особенно по утрам, прошел обследование, врачи  выявили остеохондроз грудного и поясничного отдела, кифоз и сколиоз 1ст., а также несколько позвонков  грудного отдела имеют трапецивидную форму. Мнения врачей по поводу продолжения занятий спортом разделились, кто то разрешает, кто то запрещает.

Из всего комплекса упражнений исключил все "тяжелые" упражнения (становую тягу, приседания со штангой,  и т.д.). Посоветуйте, можно ли мне качать пресс (подъем ног лежа), жим лежа, "разводку" гантелей лежа, подтягивания на перекладине, упр с гантелями на бицепс и трицепс. Можно ли заниматься бегом? Или лучше вообще прекратить занятия с тяжестями? Посоветуйте, для меня это важно.

С уважением ,  Денис, 27 лет.


----------



## Ell (18 Окт 2007)

*спорт при болезнях позвоночника*

А конкретнее об обследовании?
Бегом - можно. без напряга. если есть дискомфорт, начните со спортивной ходьбы.
Пресс лежа - как именно? если без отрыва поясницы - не страшно.
Во всем главное  ощущать комфорт.
Согласна насчет становой и т.п. . Исключить на период обострения.


----------



## Denekr (19 Окт 2007)

Конкретнее об обследовании пока сказать не могу, диагнозы ставили по снимкам. Кроме описанного выше могу добавить, что были подозрения на компрессионный перелом Th 8 позвонка, но это не подтвердилось по результатам томмографии. Да и сильных болей в спине нет, только чувство дискомфорта, по утрам выраженная сильнее. врачи толком ничего не объясняют, но говорят что позвоночник у меня плохой, но зато очень хорошо развиты мышцы спины. Так можно ли мне продолжать заниматься с тяжестями, хотя бы ограниченно и делать упражнения, описанные выше?


----------



## Helen (22 Окт 2007)

Теоретически перечисленные упражнения при указанном Вами состоянии позвоночника выполнять можно, но, учитывая появление боли, определенно нагрузку следует сократить, особенно осевую на позвоночник. 

Что касается общего здоровья, то более предпочтительно увеличивать нагрузку за счет динамической аэробной (бег, плавание, ходьба - это и для позвоночника лучше!), чем статическая аэробная.


----------

